# Sony Releases New Stupid Piece of Shit That Doesn't Fucking Work



## Departure Song (May 29, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/sony_releases_new_stupid_piece_of?utm_source=videoembed


----------



## Tailsy (May 29, 2009)

My dad showed me that aaaaaaages ago.


----------



## spaekle (May 29, 2009)

Hahaha, I love the ads.

"What the fuck is this?"


----------



## Dewgong (May 29, 2009)

this is making me laugh to hard


----------



## nastypass (May 29, 2009)

"Sony says they plan to release an upgraded 800 gb version of this piece of shit by the end of the year, just when you've figured out the goddamn remote control for this one."

i love the onion  <3


----------



## Lady Grimdour (May 29, 2009)

"It never ends, this shit."

I bow to the Onion.


----------



## Dewgong (May 29, 2009)

it's that little voice in the background at the end that's like "...fuck ...fuck ....FUCK >:(" that gets me.


----------



## see ya (May 29, 2009)

"Invite all your friends together and see if any of you can figure out how to work this motherfucking time vampire."

This was amazing. XD


----------



## Yarnchu (May 29, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit that Sony has released? Will Microsoft release their own shit?

XD


----------



## Fredie (May 29, 2009)

"We want people to be screaming in unison, in houses across the country 'work, work you cock sucking piece of shit. What is wrong with you? Why can't you work like a normal machine?'" 
That's just so damn awesome.. I love this site.


----------

